# Glass Quill DRO Installed!



## kcmillin (Jan 9, 2011)

I did a lot of searching throughout the internet and could not come up with any good pics of a Glass Scale quill DRO.

I wanted to mount it out of the way behind the quill handles.

I realized that the quill has some slop in it, and my first attempt was a failure. 

Since the glass scale readhead has a floating quality to it, the mount for it must be completely ridgid. 

My solution for this problem was to make a railway attached to the scale in which the readhead would ride on. This would make the Scale and the mount for the readhead one unit. 

Here are the pics.






















I used some thin brass strips to connect the readhead to the quill. This will give me the necessary flexability for the rotary slop in the quill.

Thats the way I did it. 

Kel


----------

